# Dell Laptop Keyboard Problem



## dotty_ibanez (Jul 24, 2008)

My "ASDF" keys in my keyboard doesn't work whenever i press it. i really don't know why. Is this because of a virus or some sort? because i don't often use these keys and then a month ago it started not to work. i've been using the on-screen keyboard and it is very tiring. pls help. :4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Did you install any software about the same time as this started happening? Some programs like to assign their own keys.

If not, go into Device Manager and right-click on the keyboard and select Uninstall then restart and let windows reinstall the drivers.
If that doesn't help, visit your laptop page at Dell Support and see if they have any drivers for you or advice in their Live Help, Troublshooting and FAQ sections.

http://support.dell.com/


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Maybe the connector of the keyboard came loose.


----------

